# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  проблемы со звуком

## joker67

если кто знает-подскажите ASUS P5KE-WI-FI edition звуковая soundmax.проблемы со звуком микрофона.биос обновлял, дрова пробовал разные-причем как то на старых даже получилось в скайпе поговорить.реально-звук микрофона либо очень тихий либо просто хрюканье.кто знает в чем проблема-помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## IMPERIAL

А у других микрофон пробовал проверять или у других пробовал брать миерофоны и проверять на своем компе? Может дело в нем? Там в настройках скайпа еще есть всякие функции настроек. У меня так в обще скайп взял и заблокировал микр по всей системе - сволота.

----------


## joker67

пробовал. мой микрофон на чужом компе работает-чужие на моем-точно также себя ведут

----------


## Terror

По сути в настройках звуковой платы есть функция подавления шума, ее нужно включить(обычно помогает), а лучше звуковую плату нужно сменить....

----------

